# Platinum Seat Leon FR TDI :: 4 Day Mega Detail :: 35 hours



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*mk1 Platinum Seat Leon FR TDI - The Paint Correction Detail* I've removed your company name. This thread is still here on the basis that this car is yours. Spoony.

With my new detailing cave ready, I decided to get my car in there and see what I could achieve in nice working conditions. I think I got a little carried away and turned into something a little comprehensive.

*Products*
*Wash n Drying*
Dodo Juice Supernatural [body work and wheels]
Meguairs All Purpose Cleaner [Plastics and Rubbers]
AutoSmart G101 [interior + wheels + Engine]
Valet Pro Snowfoam [body]
PB Super Plush Drying Towel [body]
Wolfs Chemicals De-ironiser [wheels and body]
Chemical Guys + Eurow microfibres [body]

*Body Work*
Elite Car Care fine polyclay [body]
AutoSmart ReGlaze [Body + anything else]
AutoSmart Tardis Tar and Glue Remover [body and wheels]
Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO 3.02) [spot defect correction]
AutoFinesse Rejuvenate [body and hard to reach areas]

*Sealants and Waxes*
AutoGlym HD Wax [LSP]
AutoFinesse Tripple [door shuts]
Dodo Juice Need for Speed [engine]
Werkstat Prime [Wheels + headlights + glass]
CarLack Pure Sealant [Wheels]

*Plastics, Rubbers and Glass*
Megs Tyre Endurance Gel [tyres]
3M Glass Cleaner [glass exterior]
AutoBrite Crystal [glass interior and exterior]
AutoBrite Repel [windscreen]
3M Leather and Vynil Restorer [Interior]
WD40 [plastics and rubbers]
AutoSmart Finish [Plastics + engine parts]

*Tools*
Dodo Juice Spin Doctor rotary
Karcher pressure washer
CYC Foam Lance
Various foam applicators
EliteCarCare Sonus polishing pad + lake country spot pads.
Swissvax Detail Brush
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
3M 3434 Masking Tape

I made a slide show video (it is my first one) for those who want to have a bit of music with the pictures. **Not all pictures are included in the vid**






*Body and wheel decontamination *

- Body and wheels soaked with Wolf's Chemicals Deironiser
- Arches sprayed with CG Orange Degreaser and then agitated with Autosmart G101
- Wolf's deironiser jet washed from alloys and then cleaned with Bilberry wheel cleaner and G101
- Engine degreased with Autoglym Engine Cleaner, agitated and jet washed. It was then sprayed with AutoSmart Finish and left to dry on for 10 minutes.













































































































By this time the Wolf's DeIroniser was really working well and was causing some bleeding on the front arches / door.



















Car was then foamed with ValetPro Snow foam and washed with Dodo Juice Supernatural. Dried with a PB Plush Drying Towel.





































*Inspection of bodywork *

Here is what the bodywork was like prior to claying. I was pretty pleased that virtually swirl free after 9 months since she was last machined polished.

The bonnet and roof were the worst in terms of defects.
































































*Claying*

Bodywork was clayed with EliteCarCare fine poly clay. Windows were also clayed. Body was then sprayed with Autosmart Reglaze and dried with a microfiber. Windows came out very clean, amazing what claying them does.














































*Correction Stage*

Paint readings were taken all over the car. No areas of concern and very healthy paint readings all round. As some of you may know I been buying fair few products to add to the collection and recently purchased a few AutoFinesse products. I have seen some really good results from a few users on DW so decided to see how AutoFinesse Rejuvenate really was.




























*Bonnet *

Before - in this picture see the type of defects present









After - defects taken out. 









Before - middle of bonnet









After









After - bonnet far right









There were still some defects left that really needed more attention. This was done later in the detail with a polishing pad and Menz IP.










The performance of Rejuvenate was excellent and in many ways works better than Lime Prime.

+ Goes on very easily and can be worked in quite quickly. 
+ A little goes a long way
+ Very easy to buff off. Much easier than lime prime
- Product tends to sling a lot. Wish it was a tad thicker



















Right arch & door corrected


















Before









After













































This picture is the roof after one hit of Rejuvenate. Required a second hit and higher RPM (1500) to get enough cut to get rid of the deeper RDS.

Before









After


















Some areas needed some special attention to get rid of some scratches.



















Wing mirrors responded well to Rejuvenate

Before - dull









After - more flake pop and cleaner reflection of light.









Nasty scratch on front light, no idea how that got there but I wasn't pleased. Luckily I managed to get majority of it out with some Menz IP.

Before









After









I compounded the bonnet again as I tried various combinations of light to try and identify all the RDS on there. I picked Menz IP and a EliteCareCare heavy polishing pad to good affect but it produced a bit of dusting.























































*Cleansing continued *

Driver and passenger windows were treated with Werkstat Prime.





































Door shuts were cleaned with AutoSmart Reglaze.




























Before









After


















I also managed to clean the plastic behind with great difficulty.



















This now gave me the opportunity to use AutoFinesse Tripple. This is an amazing all in one cleaner! I am so so impressed with it and the best thing apart from its cleaning/protection capabilities is you can smell its cleaning power. If I was a druggy I would be high on this stuff lol!
































































I also gave the bumper a good clean and the cold air feeds. Amazing how much crap built up around the plastic mesh. This was tackled with G101 but not after pictures.



















Plastic and rubbers where given a good wipe with WD40. Works very well and leaves a nice finish. They were treated with AS Finish later.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Boot shuts were treated with AutoFinesse Tripple also. The plastic was cleaned with WD40 also but no afters I am afraid.




























*Day 2*

On the second day I decided to take some pictures of what the car looked like.



















I started to inspect the paintwork more carefully to ensure that the finish was as flawless as possible. Some spot correction was done on defects that caught my eye.



















Menz IP doing it's thing!



























I decided to give the tyres another clean with Megs APC to ensure good bonding with Megs Endurance gel.




























Wheels were treated with Werkstat Prime as its got amazing cleaning solvents and adds protection too.




























Glass was treated with AutoBrite twins. Repel needs two three applications on untreated glass to get longevity.





































Whilst I was waiting for AutoBrite Repel to cure I started on the interior.




























The Flash caught some particles that where quickly vacced up.



























































































Before













































After









Carpet was vacced again later and edges of footrest cleaned.










ALL of a sudden a massive shadow went past me. I thought it was a bird (big enough to be!) but it was a huge moth animal thing.










Before









After









Before









After


















Before













































After



























Car matts where cleaned with Autosmart G101. Doesn't product as much foam as Megs APC but cleans very well.














































Plastics treated with AS Finish.









Again this areas was vacced and cleaned again to get rid of the stubborn particles.




































Interior windscreen was Crystalised.




























*Day 3 & 4*

Day three I was pretty tired however the end was in site. Wheels looked especially clean so took some random pictures of these.



















Rear glass wasn't treated with Werkstat as I planned to add some AutoBrite Repel. Gave it a good clean beforehand and then applied AutoBrite Repel.



















Repel curing; it hazes up when worked in lightly. You have to leave this for at least 15 minutes.









Whilst cleaning the rear window I was horrified to see a scratch I didn't notice before.

Before









After









*LSP*

Wax of choice was Autoglym HD wax. I still have the second coat to put on which I will do Friday morning.

















































































































































Exhaust cleaned with Megs NXT metal polish. Sealed with CarLack 68 Pure Sealant









*Engine bay*

AutoSmart Tango worked amazingly well on the engine shuts. Massive thank you to Rob @ Gleammachine for heads up on this product!




























Couple of hours later…some WD40 here, G101 there, CG degreaser everywhere…AS Finish…cuts and bruises…metal polish…














































Some last minute tidy up









*After 35 hours of detailing*

*Results*













































































































































































































































































































































In summary I am really pleased with how this detail has turned out. I spent a lot of time exploring everything I could clean and get back to new as much as possible. Yes I could have refined the paintwork further doing a full 3 stage polish but to be honest the detail wasn't about correcting the paintwork. The detail was about testing new products, getting the car back to a standard that I am happy with and having a little play in my new detailing cave.

I am really impressed with the AutoFinesse products. You can tell that top class detailers developed these products because they work so well. Definitely will try more of their products so will give James B @ AutoFinesse an email soon. The AutoBrite products are great also, definitely will use these more.

I really hope everyone enjoyed the write up. I do appreciate everyone looking through the pictures!

What's next? My good friend Kenny from AMD ESSEX is dropping off his 500BHP Cossie for a 3 day paint correction detail including interior.

*Detailers Notes*
_- Need to respray front bumper. Shame on the person who painted it!
- Having the right equipment is paramount
- 3 Day detail is very taxing on your body. Know when to call it a day
- Know the car and where dirt collects.
- AutoFinesse products are really good!_

*3 weeks in update*

Beading is very strong three weeks later. Not washed the car yet even after all this dirty rain.














































Very pleased with Autoglum HD wax


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

That's what i call detailing 

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking job, just wondering what the green cutting pad was havent seen one of those before


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks absolutely stunning Maz... cracking rolling advert for what Full Werks is capable of :thumb:

You at GTI Inters tomorrow? would be cool to catch up with you, i'll be on the TDi Sport stand if your about.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning job there buddy, car looks mint.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Fantastic work - very crisp, your graft has paid off!

Would have been better without the seat covers for the pictures though....


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice work!
:car:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice work mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Maz.:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very very nice work mate! :thumb:

It was a fantastic read and the results speak for themselves :wave:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

`Bang tidy`:thumb:


----------



## Roadru77er (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice work! How about some pics of your ''new detailing cave''


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Superb work. well done, looks great! :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work there mate. Stunning results and some interesting product choices. :thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

I love this car. Great, great work.:thumb:

Liam.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

What can i say Maz, top class work matey and not jealous of the detailing cave at all :devil:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, i really rate AF products too.

What sort of power is it running, or are the bay mods strictly show? Love these FR's best of both worlds, get it mapped and see off cupra's:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great job, good to see someone as crazy as me spending days on a detail too! :thumb:


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing work fella, normally catch your work over on SCN. As for the car simply the best car in the world, no bias here, although I do prefer the silver (Luna grey) again no bias. Great photos that really show the car and your work off, I must practice in this department. Well earned cup of tea in the post to you sir!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone, appreciate time spent reading through :thumb:



n_d_fox said:


> Looks absolutely stunning Maz... cracking rolling advert for what Full Werks is capable of :thumb:
> 
> You at GTI Inters tomorrow? would be cool to catch up with you, i'll be on the TDi Sport stand if your about.


Hi Nige,

Had a look for you but you must have been wondering around. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work and undeniable attention to detail :thumb:



jonjay said:


> The performance of Rejuvenate was excellent and in many ways works better than Lime Prime.
> 
> + Goes on very easily and can be worked in quite quickly.
> + A little goes a long way
> ...


Firstly thanks for giving our products a try and im pleased they met with your needs and expectations :thumb:

As i explained when i met you at Inters this weekend and chatted, the down side to thickening up the product (rejuvenate) is it will make its intended use harder, its really intended to be used by hand as a "pre wax cleanser" and thickening it up would make it harder work by hand, the down side is it can fling a little when used by rotary, we have (and still are) looking at a way to try to improve it but whatever way we look at it making it better for one type of application counters it by making it tricky for the other. Here we have found a solution, in the way and where you apply it to your pad, (not saying your doing it wrong or anything) just we have found a way to help people who want to use rejuvenate by rotary, and its to apply it in a fine bead across the pad, with the tip of the nozzle touching the pad, it seems to help alot in our tests. gin the mean time give that a bash the next time you use it and let us know if it makes a difference :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

James B said:


> Great work and undeniable attention to detail :thumb:
> 
> Firstly thanks for giving our products a try and im pleased they met with your needs and expectations :thumb:
> 
> As i explained when i met you at Inters this weekend and chatted, the down side to thickening up the product (rejuvenate) is it will make its intended use harder, its really intended to be used by hand as a "pre wax cleanser" and thickening it up would make it harder work by hand, the down side is it can fling a little when used by rotary, we have (and still are) looking at a way to try to improve it but whatever way we look at it making it better for one type of application counters it by making it tricky for the other. Here we have found a solution, in the way and where you apply it to your pad, (not saying your doing it wrong or anything) just we have found a way to help people who want to use rejuvenate by rotary, and its to apply it in a fine bead across the pad, with the tip of the nozzle touching the pad, it seems to help alot in our tests. gin the mean time give that a bash the next time you use it and let us know if it makes a difference :thumb:


Hi James,

Thanks for the kind words appreciate it. It was good chatting to you re your new product line. They all are great products and very much looking forward to trying all the range.

Thanks for the advise on applying, always open to new ways of doing things. Will give it a shot and let you know how it goes.

Cheers,
Maz


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

One word: WOW!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

NarN said:


> One word: WOW!


 thanks.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Great car and really good read!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

I updated the main post at the end with 3 week in beading shots.

Heres one of them


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*High Def Pictures*

Little bit late but...shortly after my friend came with his SLR and took some pictures that gave the car some justice.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a amazing detail, your car looks lovely now, this is a proper detail.

My mate has one, but yours is in a different league altogether, shine factors plus pipes under the hood look different.

Welldone, have a great week from myself.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

we like to call that detailed. no stone left unturned, loving your work :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent job!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Great work bud, You can see the time and effort gone into the job.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning job Maz and it shows as the car is still stunning to this day.

I now own this car and have just found this thread. Gave the car a good clean today despite the cold weather lol

Tried to e mail u maz but hotmail is playing up. Still o.k for these new brakes. Use PM mesages on here will be easier.

Cheers


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job. 

Thats what you call a super clean...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is second time i have seen this thread, i am still blown away from this detail, alot of hard graft has gone in this, very excellent work jonjay.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Do you own this car?


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Do you own this car?


I do now yes


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

love these cars
waht a great job


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

braders said:


> Stunning job Maz and it shows as the car is still stunning to this day.
> 
> I now own this car and have just found this thread. Gave the car a good clean today despite the cold weather lol
> 
> ...


Cheers braders. Will give you a Pm.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers guys I really do miss the car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant work and loving the finnish on the wheels and body colour at it's best , thanks for sharing your work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job there.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

You missed a bit. :lol::lol:





Joke - that's one of the best write ups I've ever read. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Leon*

Great work on a top motor mate:thumb: That colour suits it well.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice write up. How do you like the Autobrite twins? Im considering getting some but not too sure at the moment.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Very nice write up. How do you like the Autobrite twins? Im considering getting some but not too sure at the moment.


Products are really good. Although the REPEL pump broke on me and still waiting on Autobrite to respond


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Was this car at edition 38 this year? Awesome btw:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing work mate good read!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

dubber said:


> Was this car at edition 38 this year? Awesome btw:thumb:


Thanks.

No definitely didnt take her to edition 38.


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Well worth the time and effort looks stunning


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice detail. Liking the polished faces on the R wheels.

On a side note, I like the matts and looking at replacing mine, Where abouts are they from, the red doesnt look to loud.

Thanks


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome attention to detail.....


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow amazing work mate.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Very nice, great to see plenty of pics aswell


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks better than new I bet!


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it remapped or anything?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Full spec is in previous pages.


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice car, Good work :thumb: Im sure its sharp


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Stu-TDi said:


> Nice car, Good work :thumb: Im sure its sharp


She sure was. Almost perfect when i let her go, still miss the car.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

PLuKE said:


> Nice detail. Liking the polished faces on the R wheels.
> 
> On a side note, I like the matts and looking at replacing mine, Where abouts are they from, the red doesnt look to loud.
> 
> Thanks


Matt are standard mk1 Leon matts.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

That is one h*ll of a detail!!!!
Excellent job!!


----------

